# New to pigeons...



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have two pigeons and I'm very new to them. The first i've had for three weeks and it is four months old it is a jacobin pigeon. 
















The second is just a baby just now fledged and still peeping. I just got it today. I'm not sure of what breed it is but it was very cute so I bought it. hehe
















When can I tell what sex they are and how?
Also how can I tame them? Or is it possible. The baby is somewhat tame it doesn't fly away but it doesn't like to be held.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*When can I tell what sex they are and how?*
If you see an egg you have a hen if you see 4 you have 2 hens.

Sorry, that's all I know. Just went thru that this week. Not sure what was going on till I ended up with 4 eggs.
There are certain behaviors and and the shape of the head , etc. that is suppose to help to figure it out. Not sure on that type of pigeon.
I'm sure someone here can help you out.

Very cool looking pigeons.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Fine looking birds there, Pigeongirl1988!!! 

And Welcome to Pigeon talk We always appreciate younger people's enthusiam and interest in our fine feathered pigeons.


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks I really love these babies. They are very entertaining. The Jacobin was in the pen with another jacobin and they were quite bonded. They both escaped and were flying around for 2 days the second day a hawk or something got a Jacobin and I finally caught the other and put him back in the pen well he was very lonely so I went and bought the little guy to keep him company. They are inseperable. Here is the little guy who got taken by the hawk.  








I'm hoping that I wont have anymore accidents with the two I have left and also hoping that I can get more pairs of different breeds in the future.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are awsome birds.
I am sorry you lost one to the hawk. I think it's best not to let them out if you know you have haks in the area.

Reti


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

*new to pigeons*

I didn't let them out on purpose they escaped when I opened the door I have since been very careful about opening the door.


----------



## Elinore (Mar 14, 2005)

Very beautiful birds.. I Enjoyed the pictures...
Elinore


----------

